

Ask HN: What can westerners do to support the Middle East revolutions? - emilepetrone


======
jamesbritt
Plan ahead.

Support local representatives who do not think it right to go installing or
supporting dictators and bullies.

------
petervandijck
Don't meddle would sum it up imo. Learn about the culture and history would be
step 2 :)

When outsiders have supported revolutions actively in the past, things have
had a tendency to go wrong (I am sure there are counterexamples). Revolutions
should come from the people involved, not from outsiders.

~~~
staunch
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/France_in_the_American_Revoluti...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/France_in_the_American_Revolutionary_War)

